# [URGENT!!] MSN Key Port Error



## Fr0Gs (Jun 28, 2006)

Hello all, i installed Netlimiter a couple days ago i used it for 2 days then removed it after i removed it i have been getting this error on msn










After i click Troubleshoot i get this:









and my Internet Explorer will not go to any webpages either it just doesnt load it can change from DNS to IP but it cant load the webpage after that so its not DNS problems Firefox is working fine everything except for msn and ie are working. I think it might be a trojan any one have any suggestions i have removed all cookies tried almost everything


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## Fr0Gs (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you so much :heartlove :heartlove :heartlove :heartlove :heartlove that [email protected]%#[email protected]


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're welcome. :smile:


----------

